
Ask HN: What is a free blog platform with custom domain support? - hemantv
One thing I would like is to start writing a bit more but in the beginning, I don&#x27;t want to pay for my own domain? Is there any alternative to medium which supports custom domain?
======
therealmarv
Easy: wordpress.com . If you get more serious buy one of their very very
affordable plans or export your blog and setup your own wordpress instance.

~~~
hemantv
Their free tier doesn't have custom domain.

------
rakibtg
Your best match would be Blogger by Google. go to blogger.com

